# Great Places to Take Your Dog in & Around Phoenix



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

If you go at the right time of year Phoenix can be a great place to travel with your dogs to. Here is some details about the Camelback Mountain hiking trail in the city of Phoenix Arizona

Staffy Lovin: Great Places to Take Your Dog In & Around Phoenix Az: Camelback Mountain


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

staffylovin said:


> If you go at the right time of year Phoenix can be a great place to travel with your dogs to. Here is some details about the Camelback Mountain hiking trail in the city of Phoenix Arizona
> 
> Staffy Lovin: Great Places to Take Your Dog In & Around Phoenix Az: Camelback Mountain


Still way to far for me to drive in a day LOL. Now if you had some place in Michigan that would be great LOL


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Still way to far for me to drive in a day LOL. Now if you had some place in Michigan that would be great LOL


I'll get up their sooner or later


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you nuts? Really.....


Camelback Mountain is a life claimer....
It's a really nice walk, but isn't meant for beginners, NooBs or not, don't go.


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Are you nuts? Really.....
> 
> Camelback Mountain is a life claimer....
> It's a really nice walk, but isn't meant for beginners, NooBs or not, don't go.


The only real challenge I saw to camelback was the weather. It is a sleep climb but people dog up there with their dogs everyday. The only reason my dog could not make it up was because it was too hot the first time we went. Aside from that it's quite doable


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Shoot...... I've seen people get stranded, need a rescue team, and I've heard of a dog being left behind. IMO, as a born and raised Phoenician, North Mountain is a great trail, South Mountain is great for dogs, and Sqaw Peak is where it's at if you really want some great views and some exercise with your fam and dogs. Not an argument though, honestly, I love checking out your blog and enjoy reading your posts. The only time I see fit for CamelBack Mountain is in March, the one month out of the year we have nice weather.

.... again, CBM is not for nooBs


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

i lived in phoenix for 5 years and i hated being in the city itself..i say head out to payson and up the mountain....now thats some real nice trails and mountains with trees


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Heck yeah, Sedona is only like an hour and a half a way, Oak Creek is a great place to let the dogs run around.


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

ATLAS said:


> i lived in phoenix for 5 years and i hated being in the city itself..i say head out to payson and up the mountain....now thats some real nice trails and mountains with trees


Got any pics and specific locations to share?


----------

